# Check out this Western Flyer!!!



## phib (Nov 30, 2010)

Should i grab it?

http://stlouis.craigslist.org/atq/2037416798.html


----------



## mrflagman (Dec 1, 2010)

Looks pretty neat. It would be mine if I lived closer. Rather unusual looking frame.


----------

